# Frequency of nail clipping



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

usually once i notice that i can hear him walking on our hardwood floors *click click click* i make a note to make a grooming appt for him. he wont let me trim his nails myself, and i'm too scared to force him and risk cutting it too low.. i would say he really needs it every month, if not more... but i tend to wait a bit too long sometimes so probably more like every 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It all depends on how much exercise your dog gets and on what types of surfaces. Oakly and I walk about three miles a day and most of that is on pavement. Consequently I have never in his 2.5 years had to trim his nails. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i def agree with what Rob just said too! sam is a big baby and doesn't like to walk on sidewalk or pavement... he will literally run from grass section to grass section on our walks... he's so weird! :doh:

the only real running around he does is on grass or sand at the beach... his nails dont get filed down by anything really so he needs them trimmed more often.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I do it myself, so I check them once a month. If they look like witch nails, it is time for a trim!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we do Layla's at least twice a week, usually more. A trainer friend of mine suggested doing this to help the quick to recede. we have done this since we brought her home and now you can't see her nails when she stands. (i also shave her feet & toes weekly) I just trim a little off each time, and have yet to "quick" her. Since I started her so young, now it is easy-i just sit on the floor with her beside me and clip them, she doesn't care at all.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

probably about once a month....maybe every 3 weeks... Basically whenever I notice that they need to be done.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I would say I cut Tucker's nails once a week. We do this so the quick won't get long and we have been doing it since we brought him home. We take him to the groomer once every few months, and they have always been impressed!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I got Charlie's nails dremmeled at the vet in Aug. I haven't done anything since and they're not that long. We too go for LOTS of long walks on pavements. Probably in Feb, when he goes for shots we'll get them done again.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine get their nails done every week (with the Dremmel). But they are almost never on hard surfaces, which would wear them down naturally. Long nails are very hard on the paws. In extreme cases, it may splay their toes. 

I agree, your mileage may vary (YMMV).


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Clipping Nails*

Kelso and I walk 3-4 miles every day on 60% asphalt.
Consiquently there is no need to clip his nails.
We've been doing this for 3 1/2 years and nothings changed.

I also don't have to trim his foot hair for the same reason.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ray Williams said:


> Kelso and I walk 3-4 miles every day on 60% asphalt.
> Consiquently there is no need to clip his nails.
> We've been doing this for 3 1/2 years and nothings changed.
> 
> I also don't have to trim his foot hair for the same reason.


Same here, Jacks nails never been trimmed...LOL, Peanut and Rusty for some reason I have to trim once in a while









​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Depends on how much they get walked on the concrete. Beau's seem to grow faster than the others and his get done about every 2 weeks. Bama's nails I have done at the vet. He wont sit still for me to do them.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I only need to clip Merlins dew claws. His nails stay really short from walks. It's weird cause he's on the grass more than the pavement!

It's nice because nails clicking on pergo is LOUD! I always know when it's time to get the cats nails trimmed when I can hear him walking around at night.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't know if puppy nails grow faster than adults nails but, we have to trim them about every 2 weeks. I always do it after her bath. I was told by the vet to trim them as often as I trim my own toe nails because the pink part of the pad that grows into the nail can get longer if the nails are not trimmed enough.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I clip all of them about every 4 weeks.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't want to make a whole new post about this but...

My Shelby's nails are so long, I've tried having her walk in the street to file them down but it's not working. Riley has been to the vet recently and they always cut the nails for us. I've never done it before.

I want to learn how and I have syptic (sp?) powder to stop bleeding from my iguana years ago. Is there a certain brand of nail clippers that are far superior? Also I'm afraid to take her into Petco or Petsmart to do it because she was kinda mean to the vet tech last time we took her in, and I figured I should just learn how so I can do it in the future.

Shelby's nails are very long and I'm scared they will crack and hurt when I cut them. I plan to buy the clippers this afternoon and just take off very smalls amounts about 1 time a week until we get them down to where they need to be. 

A few questions:

*Should I soak her feet in hot water before I do it so its eaiser to cut the nail?
*What kind of clippers should I use? Any certain brands you guys prefer?
*Shelby's nails are black so I can see the nerve so is taking off about 1/8 to 1/4 inch 1 a week a good guess to avoid the nerve?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Each dog is different, and the growth rate of the nails will be individual, as well. Dogs eating a quality, high protein diet seem to grow nails quickly, as well.
If you are going to buy a guillotine type clipper, I recommend a Resco 747. The blades are replaceable, but you shouldn't have to do that too often with just one or two dogs to clip. Purchase a container of Kwik-Stop at the same time, a hemostatic powder to use if you "quick" the nail and it bleeds. 
No need to soak the nails. Actually, it is better to clip a dry nail with a sharp clipper. Don't hesitate, just do it quickly, and you should get a clean cut. If you do it slowly, you are bending the nail, which is uncomfortable for the dog and will cause him to pull back.
With a black nail, clip the hook of it off. With white nails, you can see the quick (blood supply) and will clip just ahead of it. If the nails are very long, you may need to do this every week to get the nail back where it should be.
You can buff off any rough edges with an emory board, or, use a Dremel Tool to grind them.
I use a Miller's Forge "plyer" type clipper, but unless you are comfortable clipping nails, these can be difficult for the average pet owner to use. 





RileyStar said:


> I didn't want to make a whole new post about this but...
> 
> My Shelby's nails are so long, I've tried having her walk in the street to file them down but it's not working. Riley has been to the vet recently and they always cut the nails for us. I've never done it before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I Dremmel Wilson's nails twice a week. It only takes a few minutes, so it's an easy procedure for both of us.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want to sound stupid but are you talking about a regular dremmel not a special one for dog's nails?

Selka HATES having his nails cut! I know I am bad but I keep putting off doing it cause he hates it SO much. They aren't real long but he clicks when he walks. I try to do it weekly so they don't get so long . I cut just alittle as I am so paraniod of hurting him and making him hate it more than he does.I need to do it tonight. : (

Now Gunner is the opposite. he runs so much that he has never needed his nails trimmed. They stay nice and short.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yes it is a regular Dremmel ...however there are different models - the RPM can vary alot.
The higher RPM Dremmels squeal loudly and my dogs hated the sound...
I bought the cordless version and it was much accepted much better...plus a bit easier to deal with without the cord getting in the way..


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine get trimmed every dew weeks with the Dremel.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

RileyStar said:


> I didn't want to make a whole new post about this but...
> 
> My Shelby's nails are so long, I've tried having her walk in the street to file them down but it's not working. Riley has been to the vet recently and they always cut the nails for us. I've never done it before.
> 
> ...


I was nervous til I watch my vet cut Lucky's nails. He cut them really short, very quick, one after another...no blood..no discomfort. So now I pretend I'm the vet .....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's a quick - no pun intended - tip for those who use a Dremmel. Take an old knee-hi stocking and pull it up over the dog's leg till the nails pop thru. Then when you use the Dremmel you will not have to worry about the feathering on the dogs leg getting wrapped around the shaft of the Dremmel when you grind the nails. :doh:


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I do it myself every other week.. and just take a small bit off.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

i swear by my dremel and I would never use regular nail clippers ever again. I used to take the dogs to the groomer once a month to get their nails trimmed, which ended up costing me about $30 a month. I bought my dremel for $45 at Walmart. So much easier and more cost efficient! Mine took to it right away too. They aren't exactlycrazy about it, but they get cookies afterwards, so they are ok aith it.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

RileyStar said:


> I didn't want to make a whole new post about this but...
> 
> My Shelby's nails are so long, I've tried having her walk in the street to file them down but it's not working. Riley has been to the vet recently and they always cut the nails for us. I've never done it before.
> 
> ...


 I teach my dogs to submit to this as a pup.. but see no reason why you can't do it now.. everyone get comfy.. I like the dog to be in a down position for the lessons.. if the pup knows " wait " it will go faster.. I hold the foot, say " wait " tap the guillotine type cutter bought at Petsmart on a nail.. give a meat teat and put the foot down. Repeat with all the nails twice a day for a week or so.. When you are ready to cut.. don't get nervous and squeeze the foot while you are holding it.. look from the under side of the nail.. you will see the extra overgrowth part.. just clip about 1/8 of an inch to start. The longer the nail is the longer the quick is in it.. Each time you clip the quick draws back. You can do this every week.. I would continue daily with the exercise of tapping and treating. My pups see the grooming supplies and bag of chicken and run to the mat with wagging tails.. Rusty is 2 and Penny is 7 months. Let me know if I can help further. Best wishes!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Here's a quick - no pun intended - tip for those who use a Dremmel. Take an old knee-hi stocking and pull it up over the dog's leg till the nails pop thru. Then when you use the Dremmel you will not have to worry about the feathering on the dogs leg getting wrapped around the shaft of the Dremmel when you grind the nails. :doh:


I am always amazed when I read such clever ideas like this (and wonder why I never think of such good ideas myself!)


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone else have a Golden that will do this...

Luke bites his nails if they are long at all. He will whittle them down until they are sharp little points. 

My dogs don't need their nails cut very often because we walk so much, but my sister comes over for dinner every Wednesday and checks them then.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I am always amazed when I read such clever ideas like this (and wonder why I never think of such good ideas myself!)


Here is another one that is great for puppies - NONE of these are my ideas, all are stolen from others. 
With my new pup I was shocked how difficult she was to trim nails. I then remembered a thread on here about wrapping the dog in a towel in order to administer eye drops. Well I tried it for Oriana and it worked like a charm. I use a large beach towel, wrapped it arround her securing all her legs except the one I am working on. My daughter, Jersey's Mom, tried helping me originally and she got all scratched up from Oriana's flailing. I can now do it all by myself.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Here is another one that is great for puppies - NONE of these are my ideas, all are stolen from others.
> With my new pup I was shocked how difficult she was to trim nails. I then remembered a thread on here about wrapping the dog in a towel in order to administer eye drops. Well I tried it for Oriana and it worked like a charm. I use a large beach towel, wrapped it arround her securing all her legs except the one I am working on. My daughter, Jersey's Mom, tried helping me originally and she got all scratched up from Oriana's flailing. I can now do it all by myself.


Now, that's a great idea! I wish I'd known about it 2 years ago. Wilson was such a bear about getting his nails clipped when he was a puppy, I ended up taking him to a groomer to get them done. Now that he's older and I use the Dremmel, he just lays there. What a difference a couple of years makes.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I usually do my guys nails once a week. Most of our walks are on soft ground & there is very little wear on the nails. I also find that doing it that frequently and the boys are totally used to having it done - no fights, wrapping a towel, etc. With a puppy, I usually take the nail cutters to their feet EVERY day even if it's just to rub between their nails - they come home from the breeder used to nail clipping & I want to keep that up.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Here's a quick - no pun intended - tip for those who use a Dremmel. Take an old knee-hi stocking and pull it up over the dog's leg till the nails pop thru. Then when you use the Dremmel you will not have to worry about the feathering on the dogs leg getting wrapped around the shaft of the Dremmel when you grind the nails. :doh:


I have a hard enough time keeping my trouser socks for MYSELF let alone using them for the boys!!!!! My stockings are their favourite target from the laundry basket!!!!!!! Hey, I've even come to work with "unnoticed" holes in them 

On the positive side - this sounds like a GREAT idea!!!!!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

When I hear his toes clicking on the kitchen floor I know it's time. I used to dremel my last golden's toes but he didn't like it too much. I better try with our new guy tonight.


----------

